# making butter



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Where did you all get your butter making supplies/equipment?

Is there an alternative to using the wooden bowl and paddle? 

What do you use, when making butter?


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I use a canning jar and my arms. Just shaking it for about 10-15 minutes and voila butter. Enlisting the kids is always a plus. My mom used to use the blender, only takes a minute or two with that.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

I made lots and lots of butter this morning. I had saved up six quarts of cream, so I poured a quart at a time into the blender. 

In a couple minutes, you have butter! 

Then I just poured off the buttermilk and dumped the butter into a bowl. I used a rubber spatula/scraper thingie to press out the remaining buttermilk. 

I dont have a mold though! I just divided all that butter up into 1 cup sized blobs and put it into the fridge to chill. Now that it is cold, I will go take it out and saran wrap it and freeze most of it to use as needed.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

cool thanks,

So you really don't need all that other stuff?

I thought, that there was something to not being able to use metal, to make the butter, but can't remember what it is right now.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use my Kitchenaid mixer with the whisk attachment...then a silicon scraper/spatula tool to work through it as I wash it. I've not heard about no metal with butter making..only no metal for kefir...any obscenely expensive butter churn you see is more than likely going to have metal paddles.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Shelby, at the youth fair here each spring they have cream in those little baby food containers and kids get to shake them until they've got butter. A bit hit, and no fancy equipment (unless you think baby food jars are fancy...)


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay, so just a jar, bowl of some sort and a spoon or spatula, and that's it.

Who'd a thunk it.

Will have to have the kids shake the jar though, (my carpel tunnel is really acting 
up).


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

I use the shake the jar method. Back in the day, my grandma had the old fashioned hand-cranked churn for making cow butter.

I will try the blender method next...good to know.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

got the cream collected from yesterday's milk. â¬will probably try to make butter tomorrow.

So what next, take it out of the fridge in the morning and let it sit to the right temp, and then shake away?


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have thought about getting some cream from a local dairy recently and trying this myself. So basically you just put the cream in the jar and shake it? Then what happens. Will it be thick like butter or is there more to the process. I'm new at this, can ya tell


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The fat molecules bind together and that makes your butter...it then has to be washed to get the excess milk out of it and then salted if desired.


----------

